# Bloody hell - horror track! :)



## wladi (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just finished working on this short but intense track, I thought you would enjoy listening to it.

http://soundcloud.com/wladmarhulets/blo ... rror-track

Let me know what you think! (o) 

Thanks,
Wlad


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 20, 2011)

Bloody HELL is RIGHT!! That's some serious stuff.

Mahlon

EDIT: Actually, I've just had a most amazing experience. Going to your webpage and going to the "Works" section, the page began streaming ALL of your pieces at the same time. Time stood still.... wow....


----------



## wladi (Nov 20, 2011)

> Going to your webpage and going to the "Works" section, the page began streaming ALL of your pieces at the same time. Time stood still.... wow....



Ohhh, thanks for pointing this out - it had never happened before. May I ask what browser are you using? 

Thanks for listening


----------



## BoulderBrow (Nov 21, 2011)

Phew! That's really relentless and intense. From a listeners point of view, I could have benifited from a reprieve (to minimise cardiac arrests if nothing else) but if it' s out and out you were going for, you achieved it!


----------



## tommalm (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow! Love it! Intense as hell! Reminds me alot of Jason Graves Dead Space score. 
Could you say something about your approach to this track? What have you used? 
The string runs and fast repetitions sounds great! 

Also the sound is great, a ferocious bite to overall sound which really suits the piece!

Great job!


----------



## Danny_Owen (Nov 21, 2011)

This shows some amazing skills, though I have to admit I couldn't help laughing at points because it is just SO relentless. Maybe in the context of the film though it would have the right effect and I'd have been freaked out. It just seems a very long time to be at full throttle for and after a while ceased to freak me out.

Can't deny the skill though, it's very good work indeed.


----------



## Rob (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, Wlad, that's really scary... amazing work you've done here! May I ask what libraries?


----------



## Mahlon (Nov 21, 2011)

wladi @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> Ohhh, thanks for pointing this out - it had never happened before. May I ask what browser are you using?
> 
> Thanks for listening



Using Internet Explorer 8.

Actually, it's a cool effect; kind of like if that's what's going on in your mind the whole time, >8o 

By the way, your music rocks! Especially the String Quartet and "Just Ask".

Mahlon


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 21, 2011)

Very intense Wlad! Some truly gut wrenching moments in this piece. My only comment would be that it seems to maybe be a bit over compressed in certain spots - mainly the middle section with the intense low percussion hits. Compositionally it is really, really good though!




Ryan :D


----------



## wladi (Nov 21, 2011)

tommalm @ Mon Nov 21 said:


> Could you say something about your approach to this track? What have you used?
> The string runs and fast repetitions sounds great!





Rob @ Mon Nov 21 said:


> Wow, Wlad, that's really scary... amazing work you've done here! May I ask what libraries?


Thanks guys, I'm glad you enjoyed the intensity of it. I used a mixture of Hollywood Strings, Hollywood Brass, Symphobia, True Strike, and some of my own pre-recorded samples. The string runs are handled by a marvelous HS runs patch.


----------



## Vartio (Nov 21, 2011)

god damn... that was fun :D


----------



## Lex (Nov 21, 2011)

Great track, great mockup! Reminds me of Frizzell a bit. 

But, holy overcompressed squished deity! Is that SC destroying it or your mastering?

alex


----------



## wladi (Nov 22, 2011)

Lex @ Mon Nov 21 said:


> But, holy overcompressed squished deity! Is that SC destroying it or your mastering?
> 
> alex



Hah, I think it's both. I don't have good monitors to mix with, so I can't really hear too much of over-compression, but in general this exaggerated loud sound is what I was going for. Surprisingly I like better how it sounds on YouTube: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFL4az9E6Hg


----------



## musicpete (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting this!

I really like this piece, its energy, the construction and orchestration. It is a nice showcase that you CAN do good AND complex music with samples if you only know what you're doing.

One thing I did not like (and I have to second ASKmusic's opinion): The compression, clipping, pumping and distortion ruin the acoustic side of that track.... Is it because of soundcloud? This would be even better with the big dynamic range the orchestration demands. The MP3 compression also does its best to destroy the sound....

I'd love to hear another version of this with revised mastering. This piece goes into my music playlist.


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 23, 2011)

Very cool! Your brass players may need a cigarette or two after that =o


----------



## Benji (Nov 23, 2011)

That was fun and extreme !
I like the rythmic motifs: questions and answers plus some moments of pure fury and discordance.

Could you please upload a version without compression nor extreme maximizing added to the final mix?

All the best,

Ben


----------



## wladi (Nov 24, 2011)

Benji @ Wed Nov 23 said:


> That was fun and extreme !
> I like the rythmic motifs: questions and answers plus some moments of pure fury and discordance.
> 
> Could you please upload a version without compression nor extreme maximizing added to the final mix?
> ...


Thanks Ben. I might be revising the mix shortly, I'll post it then on V.I. 

Thanks for your comments guys, much appreciated!

Wlad


----------



## Resoded (Nov 24, 2011)

Incredible, madness.

I'll go and lie down now.

(Very impressed with your use of libraries to create such a great sound)


----------



## synthphonix (Nov 26, 2011)

Holy p00p! That was nuts. I love it! A+ 


I think I'll listen to this instead of drinking coffee in the morning :D


----------



## wladi (Nov 26, 2011)

Resoded @ Thu Nov 24 said:


> Incredible, madness.
> 
> I'll go and lie down now.
> 
> (Very impressed with your use of libraries to create such a great sound)





synthphonix @ Sat Nov 26 said:


> Holy p00p! That was nuts. I love it! A+
> 
> 
> I think I'll listen to this instead of drinking coffee in the morning :D



Thank you guys, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 28, 2011)

Yikes! After listening to that I'll have to sleep with the light on from now on!


----------

